# It’s the simple things



## LarryS. (28 Oct 2018)

May not be worth a post, but today I stole an hour away from the family and made a couple of simple storage options for my drills and chargers.

My grand plan is to make storage for all my regular tools I use within reach of the bench, so the bench has space for whatever I’m working on 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Stanleymonkey (28 Oct 2018)

Nice job. All those 'little' details soon add up and you have a clear space to work and a five minute job is just a five minute job instead of an hour looking for everything you need.


----------



## flying haggis (28 Oct 2018)

how strange? I was making drill holders as well today


----------



## bourbon (28 Oct 2018)

Stanleymonkey":2v9ackfe said:


> Nice job. All those 'little' details soon add up and you have a clear space to work and a five minute job is just a five minute job instead of an hour looking for everything you need.


That's how it was for me as well. Started with the lighting, then storing things so they are to hand. And yes, a five minute job does take five minutes now!


----------



## Bm101 (28 Oct 2018)

Like it. Efficiency.
After a year of shed ban while working on the house I have been trying to simplify, tidy up and become a little efficient. Simplify processes so honing a plane iron doesn't stop 'production' it just becomes a hiccup. We'll get there. 
On that note, I too have been been thinking about tidy tools storage. Here's some pics.


----------



## Bm101 (28 Oct 2018)

Wait, wait, wait! Wrong file!
How do you delete photos! Ohhh shhhiii...
My cat walked over my keyboard! 
My Mum did it! 
Gaw Bleess Muricay! 
*Frantically whistles _Stars Strangled Pandas!!!!_ *out of tune* 
I'm one of you! I swear to Jeebus! I'm one of youuuuuuuu!'


----------



## SammyQ (28 Oct 2018)

WHAT are you drinking ??? 

Can I have some?


----------



## sunnybob (28 Oct 2018)

I dont think he's "drinking" it. :roll: #-o (hammer)


----------



## Bm101 (29 Oct 2018)

Lol, fair play! Was a bit off the wall I suppose. I was thinking about the bit where he stores the gun in the pipes under the car. Bespoke _Tool_ storage. Trump just sprang to mind and is no reflection on my political views, just moral ones. The second post was purely for the FBI and NSA. Triggerwords. If they hadn't seen it before they will now!  
OK. My sense of humour is a _little_ below radar sometimes. Apologies.
I'm gonna duck under my desk with my foil cap on before they track me and burst through the windo.... hold on, that's odd. Won't be a sec, there's someone knocking at the door. Quite loudly too if I say so myself. :| 
Probably the milkman. I owe him £9.20. Back in a sec!


----------



## SammyQ (29 Oct 2018)

Love it!!!!

Writing as a fully paid up, eclectic cynic and alternative thinker, you have my approval and a virtual handclap, Sir! Rock on!

Sam, disapprover of tools of every nationality and creed. Specially ones that buy themselves into positions of influence.


----------



## Kris the Handyman (1 Nov 2018)

Great idea Paul. The more organised you are the more you enjoy actually working in the workshop


----------



## AES (1 Nov 2018)

Bm101, you're completely MAD!!!!!!!!! Personally I LURV it.    

But back to boring reality - yup, agreed, though it's possible to go TOO far IMO, BUT having everything to hand is a big help in the shop.


----------



## Bm101 (2 Nov 2018)

Mentioned above I been out my lovely shed for nearly a year while working on the house. Sometimes I'd pop down and look at it, full of boxes, rubbish, xmas decorations, the cage with the orphans. But recently I'm having what people in posher jobs than mine call a hiatus from the house. I've put my foot down. I'm even cracking on between real work with actually completing the Everlasting Bench Build. Dum Dum Duuuum!

Just today I took this pic to show close I came to A Very Bad Day.
Cutting out the vise support on the back of the leg. Spot the near miss! :roll: 







All in all, the thing I find _most_ surprising about woodworking as a hobby is not the cost of tools, or even sharpening debates, the peculiarities of different timber properties .... it's the fact that I took up a hobby that requires the neccessity of using a fookin hoover. 
I clean windows for a living. 
People sometimes say in a happy way, 'It's a small world!'
Not if you have to clean it it's not I mutter.
Yet there I am.
Hoovering.
WTF.


----------



## SammyQ (2 Nov 2018)

Suck it up ya wimp!!! :lol:


----------

